# Enhance



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I bought 4 bags of enhance for my dogs and they wont touch it! I started by mixing it with their old food and they pick through it and leave every bit of the enhance in the bowl. These dogs will usually eat like rabid wolves and would eat a whole bag if they could. I fed enhance for about a year a while back but the guy I was buying it from said they were upping the price and changing the formula so he was stopping and I switched. I don't want to force my dogs to eat it if it's bad, it does have a different smell about it. What should I do? Anybody else have similar experiences?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I tried it for awhile with terrible results.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> I tried it for awhile with terrible results.


Well I'm glad I only bought 4 bags then :evil:


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i heard through the grapevine they have had some problems with their food. i used to use it but wont anymore.


----------

